# BUILD THREAD: VR6 swap into 98 Beetle



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey anyone thats interested i just built a 98 Beetle with a MK3 Vr6 engine. the build pics and info are at 
http://newbeetle.org/forums/en....html
check it out its a good build.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

why didn't you just use mk4 VR6 engine mounts to directly bolt it up instead of building mount brackets? 
Looks like you make yourself work harder than you needed to


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

cause i got the complete donor car for $500. and i drove it to the garage i did the swap in.


----------



## LuvToHate (Aug 10, 2005)

Great build, looks like a top-notch project.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

vr6 beetle is done!! check it out. will be for sale soon


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

Nice Job Dood


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

got a vid up...

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150137473220348


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

Keep checking in on the progress.. Putting an eaton m90 blower on it now!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Just checked out your thread.... you ****ed up your blower rotors though. That coating needs to be on them to maintain proper clearance - you'll have issues, mainly heat related, with the coating stripped off.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

the coating is there to create less clearance and higher boost pressures. alot of people take the coating off... i woulda kept it but it was flaking off. i would rather run 5-6 psi vs 6-7psi and have teflon flakes in my intake runners. and i made up the difference by putting a hair smaller pulley on the charger, so il still be running 6-7 psi.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Whenever someone strips the coating off the rotors on an M112, bad things always happen. I wouldn't advise running it like that.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

il agree to what your saying, but if done properly if wont cause any problems, the reason why most people have problems with stripping the coating off isnt because of the coating itself, its because they gouge the rotors, which then causes interference.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

http://dynobob.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=2077808


check out this forum... not trying to be a pain in the ass hot shot, just sharing information :beer:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Not trying to be a pain either, but Steigemeier are a bunch of idiots with a terrible reputation. Run it how you want, good luck either way. :thumbup:


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

UPDATES!!!!!! check them out, its comin along nicely!


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

djsheijkdfj said:


> Not trying to be a pain either, but Steigemeier are a bunch of idiots with a terrible reputation. Run it how you want, good luck either way. :thumbup:


got the car started and everything seems to be working good.. the tune is way outa wack and my AFRs are all over the chart. with that into consideration i made 180whp and 186ft-lbs on 2# of boost. gonna get it prepped tomorrow so i can take it to European Concepts next week to get a custom chip burned. a running video and dyno results are now posted on the build thread.


----------



## RRIDER450 (Feb 10, 2010)

drive by vid. i wasnt hammerin on it cause its running really lean over 4500rpm. this is 3rd gear around 2700-3000rpm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWAs9_qmfX4


----------

